# When to apply prodiamine?



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

I understand prodiamine is effective for up to 90 day? Do I really need to check soil temps before application or should I go ahead put it down in February- March?

I'm planning to use the granular- lesco stonewall.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

I usually apply mid March where I am, outside of Indianapolis. Based on what I can see, Richmond is about 2-3 weeks ahead of us in terms of soil temps. I'd shoot for March 1. Here is where I keep an eye on soil temperatures. You can search historically and see last year, 5 year, and 10 year averages for your area. Although most information you will find say "55 degrees" I usually put it down when soil temps hit 50 for 2-3 days just to err on the side of caution (and since soil temps will undoubtedly be warmer closer to homes and walk/driveways).


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

See discussion on https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=25408



> Is there a penalty for applying PRE herbicides too early? The answer is: not much. PRE herbicides are degraded (primarily) by soil microorganisms. When soil temperatures are in the 40s and 50s, microorganism activity in soil is low. Therefore, minimum degradation of PRE herbicides occur when applied in January and February.


Read more at: https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/2021/01/timing-of-preemergent-pre-herbicide-applications-for-2020-apply-earlier/

I already put out prodiamine and isoxaben, but I'm in North Florida.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Prodiamine can also last up to 7 months in the transition zone depending on application rate.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I threw down this product on March 2nd last year. I watched the local soil temps. 6 month application rate. Too early to shop for it for me.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

bernstem said:


> Prodiamine can also last up to 7 months in the transition zone depending on application rate.


I'm planning to do a renovation in the fall. What rate should I use? 3lbs per 1000SF?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks like 3lbs/k would be followed by a 4 month waiting period prior to renovating.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

ceriano said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > Prodiamine can also last up to 7 months in the transition zone depending on application rate.
> ...


I would not use Prodiamine if I was planning a renovation. There is a non-zero risk of affecting germination. I would recommend Dimension or no pre-emergent. You are killing the lawn with a non-selective anyway prior to the renovation so weeds shouldn't matter.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

bernstem said:


> ceriano said:
> 
> 
> > bernstem said:
> ...


Sorry I miss-spoke. I meant to say fall overseeding not renovation. Do you recommend Dimension over Prodiamine?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

ceriano said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > ceriano said:
> ...


For overseeding it is less critical to have full germination and you still need to suppress weeds during the growing season so you just want to make sure your pre-emergent is gone before seed down date. Dimension or Barricade are both fine. Barricade has a higher chance of impacting the overseed but is more convenient so which to use is personal choice.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

The bag I bought from Lowes was Lesco Stonewall 0.68% prodiamine. Maybe $27 for 50# bag. Gave some to my neighbor and a friend. I am out. I thought it had a fairly large prill size, similar to Milo, resulting in only 17# to apply. Harder to control but just have to watch your spreader setting. I overseeded in the fall, no issues to speak of. No crabgrass all summer. This was my first year using their product, way better than Scotts Halts. Hopefully I am ahead of last year's lawn effort. I think i only spot sprayed the lawn for weeds once, except for the clover which is another animal.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

bernstem said:


> ceriano said:
> 
> 
> > bernstem said:
> ...


Do you know where I can find granular Dimension without nitrogen? LESCO at home depot is a 19-0-7.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Lowes also carries Sunniland products.. Says in stock in your area. 0-0-7.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sunniland-50-lb-20000-sq-ft-Crabgrass-Preventer-0-0-7/1000008818


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

macattack said:


> Lowes also carries Sunniland products.. Says in stock in your area. 0-0-7.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sunniland-50-lb-20000-sq-ft-Crabgrass-Preventer-0-0-7/1000008818


What's the application rate for Dimension? Looks like LESCO makes a 0-0-7 too. They recommend 2.72lbs per 1000 SF. That sounds high to me.

https://www.siteone.com/en/701150-lesco-dimension-021-0-0-7-ac-pre-emergent-plus-fertilizer-50/p/342075

https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?skuId=342075&resourceId=17029


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

if you didnt apply it in the fall to carry you through the winter id do it as soon as you can as long as the ground isnt frozen.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

This is what I've used re: Dimension. And I would drop it on Feb 1 in the transition zone.

https://www.domyown.com/hiyield-weed-and-grass-stopper-with-dimension-herbicide-p-1779.html?


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

Old Hickory said:


> This is what I've used re: Dimension. And I would drop it on Feb 1 in the transition zone.
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/hiyield-weed-and-grass-stopper-with-dimension-herbicide-p-1779.html?


2.4 lbs per 1000 SF, correct?


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

Old Hickory said:


> This is what I've used re: Dimension. And I would drop it on Feb 1 in the transition zone.
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/hiyield-weed-and-grass-stopper-with-dimension-herbicide-p-1779.html?


2.4 lbs per 1000 SF, correct?


----------



## Bluestone (12 mo ago)

I have a question on split prodiamine apps.

First some background, then the question.

I am going to use lesco stonewall 0.68 granular for the first time this year. I am deep in the transition zone, 7B, so I will be putting the first application down very soon on my tall fescue yard. Maximum annual rate is 220lbs per acre/5.05lbs per 1k/ 1.5 lbs AI per acre (first pic). I have 10k square feet. I want to split applications to cover from Feb - August and overseed in September.

My first application will be at 118 lb per acre rate which converts to 2.67lbs per 1k, providing six month control. I want to follow up with a second application around 6 weeks following the first at 74 lb rate per acre which converts to 1.69 lbs per 1k, providing 4 month control (second pic).

My question is will the first six month application be extended by the second application? Coverage is needed through August, prior to mid-September overseed. On other words, are the first and second applications breaking down at separate life cycles or are the going to have a cumulative impact of 10 months coverage?

Other info - lawn is not irrigated and in poor red clay and sand. Not looking for a perfect yard, just decent color and uniformity.

Thank you all.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Bluestone said:


> My question is will the first six month application be extended by the second application?


I don't have any experience with overseeding, so if it were me, I would rely to some extent on the information posted in https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=72500#p72500, particularly:



thegrassfactor said:


> To ease your fears, I apply ~ .75lbs of AI in May to 100+ acres of fescue to turn around and seed it in September with no issues.
> 
> Lastly, prodiamine exists as a vapor barrier throughout the soil surface. Anything to disturbed the vapor connectivity will break the efficacy of the herbicide.


----------



## Bluestone (12 mo ago)

Thank you. That does make sense on the vapor barrier degradation. I will certainly be aerating this fall due to compaction issues as well.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Apply a single 6-month app March 1st, or when soil temps hit ~50F. At the 6 month rate, i would see no reason to apply more on top of that, just wasting material.


----------

